# Sweden calling!



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm happy to be here and I think I will do lots of time reading all treads about genetics!
I'm from Sweden but I love the English show mice best...and I want them short hair, satin and self and dark eyed; black, blue, chocolate and ...yea, lilac is ok  I also LOVE black eye cream.
Here is my darlings:

Male









Female









Female









Kiwi










Kiwi and Tindra



















I'm picking up a BE cream male in march.

-Lottiz


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Your black is what a black mouse is supposed to look like! 

The tan on that blue is deeper than any I've seen.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi to Sweden

:welcomeany


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> Your black is what a black mouse is supposed to look like!
> 
> The tan on that blue is deeper than any I've seen.


  Tanx! 
What about my cream...I think it looks like a bone...what do you say?


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi sweden

welcome to the forum

paul


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you, Paul!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

hi there

lovely looking mice you have


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks all! You are so nice and friendly!
I'm not that good at English so I rather reading then posting


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Your english is great


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Lottiz! I *love* your black mouse, so pretty! Your cream is fantastic too!


----------

